

Alleged Aussie hosting hacker arrested  - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/264901,alleged-distributeit-hacker-arrested.aspx

======
sorbus
This is a really good example of a difficult to parse headline. Why is the
person who was arrested alleged to be Australian? Was he hosting a hacker, or
hacking hosting? Or maybe he's alleged to be an Australian who happened to
host a hacker, or an Australian who hacked hosting. Regardless, we can say
that he was arrested, unless he's an Australian hosting hacker who's alleged
to have been arrested, which is the sort of thing you allow when you don't
require the words directly following "alleged" to describe the thing that is
alleged.

(The correct interpretation is "An Australian who is alleged to have hacked
hosting has been arrested", but I only came to the conclusion that that was
the right one after looking at the article - which has a different and much
better headline).

~~~
Gussy
Slightly better coverage here;
[http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/evil-the-hacker-
re...](http://www.smh.com.au/technology/security/evil-the-hacker-refused-bail-
over-nbn-plot-20110727-1hzdk.html)

